# The VN Lives!



## steamer (Nov 27, 2010)

Here's a shot of my recently rewired and repowered VanNorman ( Motor blew the caps, shorted and blew the controls.....and I didn't like the controls to begin with)

Main spindle is the rotary, with power feed on/off next to it.

The on/off below is for the new high speed spindle that I am building for her....

The whole is now mounted on a swiveling boom along with the work lights and collet rack.

Ever so much more convienent than behind and below the table on the left side.....

Dave


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 27, 2010)

very cool. I'm glad everything worked out for you. ;D ;D


----------



## steamer (Nov 27, 2010)

And a hugh thanks to the forum for your help guiding the electrically challenged!......Especially you Steve!

 :bow: :bow:

Dave


----------



## GailInNM (Nov 27, 2010)

Very nice, Dave.
It brings back memories. My first mill was a VN Duplex #0. I got it about 1972 in a trade for aligning an optical comparator for a used machinery dealer. Date wise about all I knew about it was that it was built after 1898 as that was the patent date in the casting and before 1921 as it had no serial number and they started serial numbering that model in 1921. I re-motored mine also as it was still set up for overhead belt drive. Power feed was by gears through a series of universal joints and telescoping shafts. Spindlel was driven by open bevel gears and as near as I could tell there was no provisions for a cover for the gears. I could swivel for vertical or horizontal operation. The bevel gears were chipped and worn so it made so much noise that could not run it after 8PM to avoid incurring the wrath of the neighborhood.

But, it served me well and I built several steam engines with it before I was able to afford a small vertical mill of more modern design in 1976. Sold the VN then. I still have the newer mill, but it is mostly used for drilling now as I got my Bridgeport in 1984 or 85. 

Some where in my files I think I still have a photo of my now 40+ year old son running the VN when he was about 5 years old. Have to look. 

Gail in NM


----------



## steamer (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi Gail,

Mine was built in 53' Which makes it one of the last ones built as I think they were all done with #12's in 54 or 55 It still has a power feed via a drive shaft and universal joints. The feed box is in the back and is 12 speed.

It's a rugged mill, and I have an arbor and the overarm support so It turns into a horizontal in a heartbeat, or any angle in betweem.....damn convienent. I miss not having a quil though.

Dave


----------



## New_Guy (Nov 27, 2010)

good to hear your VN is working again they certainly are interesting machines and look perfect for the small workshop 

i was just wondering how they fair up against other machines like Bridgeport's do you keep it for its versatility?


----------



## steamer (Nov 28, 2010)

I think he's more versitile than a bridgeport in a lot of ways, exept the quil.....if your drilling a million holes, or boring using the knee, I think the BP is the better way to go....but for wierd set ups and the VN is the cats *(#$*#  !

Dave


----------



## New_Guy (Nov 29, 2010)

i have seen the sales brosures for the VN's i like the size and they look easy to set up. i have heard lots of people say prefer large universal mills i just like the versatility of smaller machines unfortunately i dont think i will ever see a VN over this side of the world, Bridgeports even took awhile to catch on around here i know they are a bit over rated but they are my most favorite machines to work on 

have you thought of fitting an up feed to the knee for drilling?


----------



## steamer (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi New Guy,

Well I don't think you'll be finding many in your neck of the woods...he's pretty old....about 60

Funny thing though being slightly smaller than a bridgeport, he's 400 pounds heavier ;D

He'll hog stock off in a hurry thats for sure.

Dave


----------

